#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-07
<kjoller> ?spørgsmål Er det korrekt forstået at én af idéerne med source packages er at man kan bygge en pakke med andre flags? F.eks. hvis man ville bygge en xbmc uden behov for ufri codecs som libfaac?
<[dmp]> kjoller: sådan har jeg brugt dem, så det vil jeg tro
<kjoller> [dmp]: Sejt. Jeg sad og ærgrede mig igår over at jeg kun kunne få xbmc på min 100% fri installation var at installere libfaac0-pakken. Hvis man bygger med --disable-faac (eller hvad den hedder), ændrer den så selv i pakkens dependencies?
<kjoller> eller skal det gøres manuelt?
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål - den funktion der hedder "korriger automatisk" i windows, kan man ikke få et script i ubuntu til præcist det samme ?
<kjoller> pixiarvai: Korrgier hvad automatisk?
<pixiarvai> microsoft office picture manager , den funktion hvor man korrigere jpg billeder
<kjoller> Jeg ville gætte på at der er skrevet ca. tusind auto-improve scripts til GIMP
<kjoller> Og så man man sikkert kunne tilføje det til en højreklik-funktion i nautilus, hvis den skal kunne bruges derfra. Men jeg kender ingen specifik løsning.
<kjoller> Eller er det til 'korrupte' filer?
<pixiarvai> det er helt alm billeder
<sound-natty> pixiarvai:  hvad er det du vil helt præcis? det er ret nemt at fikse billeder fra terminalen med imagemagic pakken
 * sound-natty sidder netop og roder en del med billeder i terminalen for tiden...
<kjoller> Hvis jeg forstår det ret, så er det sådan noget med auto-kontrast,auto-sharpen og auto-farve-temperatur.
<pixiarvai> det er den funktion i microsoft office picture manage (hvor man korrigere billeder), som jeg gerne vil have bygget ind i det script jeg allerede har til at resize/komprimere
<pixiarvai> kjoller,  lige præcis
<sound-natty> det kan gøres med convert komandoen
<sound-natty> tag et kig på man convert
<pixiarvai> jeg er på windåse lige pt, men jeg kigger på det når jeg kommer hjem
<sound-natty> det er sikkert -equalize du skal have fat i
<AJenbo> pixiarvai, image magic findes jo også til windows
<sound-natty> convert -equalize start.fil slut.fil
<pixiarvai> jeg har da opgivet at få noget som helst indført i firmaet (jeg er sådan set også ligeglad med det), det er til privat brug (guides) hjemme på ubuntu jeg mest er efter en løsning
<sound-natty> og -normalize kan nok også bruges
<sound-natty> man kan sygt meget med convert fra terminalen...
<kjoller> sound-natty: Ja, jeg var f.eks. ikke klar over at man kunne lave noget der krævede analyse af det eksisterende billede. Jeg troede kun at imagemagick var til relativ tankeløse operationer.
<kjoller> Men sådan kan man heldigvis blive klogere :)
<kjoller> sbc: Den konto, som AJenbo sætter adsense op til, er det bare din nuværende konto?
<kjoller> altså, 'foreningens'?
<sound-natty> kjoller:  jeg sad og læste i manpages for at få sat en tekst ind over et billede... den funktion fandt eller forstod jeg aldrig ud fra manpages, men sad en hel dag og legede med forskellige effekter
<AJenbo> kjoller, ja
<kjoller> AJenbo: Ok, for hvis du var ved at oprette en helt ny konto, så har vi jo i princippet sådan en stående, der dog mangler underskrifter fra bestyrelsen for at være 100% gyldig.
<kjoller> AJenbo: Man kan forhåbenligt ændre udbetalingskontoen på et senere tidspunkt?
<AJenbo> ja, det kan ændre før hver udbetaling (d. 15 i måneden)
<kjoller> Sejt.
<kjoller> Så vil jeg fortsætte min plan om at få styr på Ubuntu-dk's konti. Nu har jeg nemlig fået orden på min eget liv, så må ubuntu-dk være næst i rækken.
<AJenbo> hmm andre der syndes det er mærkeligt at ubuntu.dk peger på amazon?
<sbc> kjoller: ja
<sbc> kjoller: God plan
<AJenbo> kjoller, godt at høre :)
<sbc> AJenbo: Hvor tidligt har du tid i morgen? Jeg skal være på arbejde lidt i to, men kan som udganspunkt godt mødes tidligt - f.eks. kl. 9?
<AJenbo> det kan vi godt sige, mig døgn er efter hånden ved at vende sig så meget at jeg er oppe tidligt mere end det er mig der er sent oppe
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan griber jeg den har an ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<nikolaj_basher> Jeg vil gerne kunne logge ind som root, phpmyadmin vil heller ikke logge ind som root
<kristian_> nikolaj_basher, på en LAMP?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, havd skal du bruge root rettigheder i phpmyadmin?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, man opretter normalt en database-root bruger og bruger den. husk at skrue på gruppemedlemsskabet af den bruger
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, systemets root er 1 ting, databasen root er en anden ting, og sidstnævnte er bare en alm bruger i system-sammenhænge
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, det er også databasens bruger root jeg prøver at logge ind som
<lars_t_h> ok, men det passer ikke med det svar du får (root@localhost)
<lars_t_h> for det er superbrugeren og ikke en database-bruger, hivs root er database-root er der noget du skal have lavet om
<nikolaj_basher> hvad skal der gøres? jeg opgave root til mysql da jeg installerede det og det er den jeg prøver at logge ind med
<lars_t_h> det skal du ikke
<lars_t_h> den root og sstemets root er ikke den samme root
<lars_t_h> *systemets
<nikolaj_basher> det ved jeg men har jo oprettet en root da jeg installerede mysql serveren
<lars_t_h> database root, ja
<dmcn> lars_t_h, min root-user på min mysql hedder nu også bare root
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, hvis du ikke har password til root, så kan denne bruges: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<lars_t_h> dmcn, ja der er navne sammenfald meelem MySQL håndterer og det som systemet har
<lars_t_h> ellers har jeg misforstået noget, men jeg er heller ikke server admin
<dmcn> det ser i hvert fald ikke ud til at være skævt, det nikolaj_basher er i gang med, så vidt jeg kan se :)
<dmcn> det bør være nok at bruge ovenstående guide til at sætte root-passwordet
<Ubuntubruger5> aften :)
<Aca> ?spørgsmål er lige startet med ubuntu i aften, og ville gerne køre en dvd der er udf, jeg læste mig til at jeg skulle ændre noget i /etc/fstab men jeg kan ikke finde en linie der ligner der der står i guiden; /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0
<Aca> jeg har en text der hedder: # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation UUID=ad81c4d0-c3e0-4f10-bab7-00ebb495c9a3 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation UUID=105507a5-8cc9-4228-a46b-bc327db5fb54 none            swap    sw              0       0
<lars_t_h> Aca, du skla helst ikke pille fstab, det giver i nogle tilfælde fejl under boot
<Aca> nogen ide til hvordan jeg så løser problemet??
<lars_t_h> bare mount=monter disken manuelt, til det formål skal du brug en tom mappe, som filsystem bliver monteret på, mappen bliver ikke tom når filsystemet så er monteret
<lars_t_h> høreklik på drevets ikon og vælg monter
<Aca> når jeg mounter den, så får jeg bare en fil hvor der står at jeg skal bruge et operativ systen der kan køre UDF
<lars_t_h> *montér
<lars_t_h> Aca, det kan ikke være den fejlmeddelelse du får for både Ubutnu, Windows og flere andre stresystemer kan sagtens UDF
<Aca> 2 sek
<Aca> når jeg montere får jeg en fil hvori der står: This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system  that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<lars_t_h> ubuntu version?
<Aca> så vidt jeg ved den nyeste. har hentet der i eftermiddags..
<lars_t_h> og hvad gør du? vær meget detaljeret
<lars_t_h> versionsnr?
<Aca> ehm...
<lars_t_h> System->om Ubuntu
<Aca> 10.10
<lars_t_h> ok, og antal bits? 32?/64?
<lars_t_h> hvis du ikke ved det så vis mig resultatet af
<Aca> står der ikke noget om
<lars_t_h> uname -a
<lars_t_h> fra programmer -> Tilbehør->Terminal
<Aca> okay.. sorry er helt blank.. har aldrig haft med sådan noget her at gøre før
<Aca> der sker ikke noget når jeg skrive uname -a
<lars_t_h> bare gør det jeg siger kør den kommando i det program jeg skriver du skal åbne og kopier resultatet herind
<Aca> Linux maria-desktop 2.6.35-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 19:01:46 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<lars_t_h> Aca, i det programdu har åbnent hvad står der i hjælp ->Om +
<lars_t_h> ?
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> i686 betyder 32-bit, Aca
<Aca> okay :D
<lars_t_h> nu du har terminal åben, skal du lige køre nogle flere kommandoer af:
<Aca> oki
<lars_t_h> ls -l /media
<Aca> total 0
<lars_t_h> husk mellemrum og det hele, du paster i terminal med Shift tast+ insert
<lars_t_h> ok, den har ikke dit DVD drev der så
<lars_t_h> hmm, det her er umiddelbart ike så nemt, kan du gøre mig den tjeneste at oprette et indlæg i forum?
<Aca> ved du hvad... jeg tror jeg venter med at få kørt de dvd'er og sådan til jeg er lidt mere vågen
<Aca> men mange tak for hjælpen!
<lars_t_h> så vil du sikkert blive spurgt til mere om dit hardware og den slags
<Aca> er det det samme jeg skal finde ud af, hvis jeg skal køre en ISO der er i UDF?
<lars_t_h> ok sov godt
<lars_t_h> Aca, ISO er normalt nemmere
<Aca> okay?
<lars_t_h> *ISO filer
<Aca> der får jeg nemlig samme besked
<Aca> phew.. jeg er glad for at du lige gad hjælpe lidt i hvert fald, er helt fortabt
<lars_t_h> Aca du mangler sikkert at køre vores begynder guide igennem, som installerer en masse nyttig multimedia pakker
<Aca> jeg har gmaount osv hvis det er dem...
<Aca> *gmount
<lars_t_h> der er et par guides i den retning, men en der hedder laoshi linker gerne til dem
<Aca> tusind tak :)
<lars_t_h> nej jeg tænker på flashm java,codecs og så videre - der er en guide man bare skal følge så er det nemt nok
<Aca> oooh jamen et link vil være meget værsat så :)
<lars_t_h> Aca jeg sidder med over 75 link om Ubuntu såeh - og han plejer at have dem gemt i et lille nyttigt program vi kalder for Notes
<lars_t_h> bare spørg derinde og bed om et par begynderguides og såer du godt igang :D
<Aca> super
<Aca> :)
<Aca> tusind tak for hjælpen :) sov godt :)
<lars_t_h> du skal lige registrere dig først på forum, men det er hurtigt
<lars_t_h> ilm
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan de være jeg ikke kan logge ind som root via phpmyadmin, men der er ingen problemer med at logge ind via ssh og mysql -p
<lars_t_h> phpmyadmin er fejlkonfigureret ;)
<lars_t_h> men det er sikkert ikke det svar du ville høre, nikolaj_basher
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h jeg ville heller høre hvordan jeg kan omkonfigurere det? hvor skal jeg lede henne
<nikolaj_basher> kan jeg køre et script eller finde dens conf filer det har jeg nemlig ikke haft held med
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, phpadmin må da også have en irc kanal bare spørg der - de er sikkert bedre til at hjælpe
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, du får lige et link til avancerede apt-get kommandoer vent lidt ...
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-package-management-from-command-line-using-apt-advanced-packaging-tool.html
<lars_t_h> der er der apt kommandoer der kan liste filerne fra en pakke feks phpadmin dem kan så smide over en pipe"|" til "grep conf" f.eks
<dmcn> nikolaj_basher, du kan finde phpmyadmin i /var/www/
<dmcn> den har en config-fil du kan lege med
<dmcn> men jeg mener nu ikke den forhindrer login som root via web
<nikolaj_basher> dmcn det er virkelig mærkeligt ser lige
<sound-natty> lars_t_h:  hjææælp
<lars_t_h> sound-natty, hav nu?
<sound-natty> det var sgu nok ikke den rigtige aproach den der med at dræbe processorne, for det laver bare en masse zombier der er udøde
<lars_t_h> *hvad
<sound-natty> hver gabg jeg dræber en feh med kill -9 pid så bliver den bare til zoombie i stedet
<lars_t_h> sound-natty, en parent skal vente på en child proces eller bliver child en zombie
<lars_t_h> altså parent dør før child, og når child dør så er der en zombie tilbage
<sound-natty> ok hvem er hvad her?
<lars_t_h> en zombie kan ikke dø med kill -9 kun når parent processen dør
<sound-natty> ja men hvem er parrent og hvem er child i denne leg
<lars_t_h> parent er dit script vil ejg antage maen jeg vil gerne se et procestræ fra pstree
<lars_t_h> child(ren) er din(e) feh
<sound-natty>      ├─gnome-terminal─┬─bash─┬─bash─┬─3*[feh]
<sound-natty>      │                │      │      ├─rifec.pl───rifec.pl
<sound-natty>      │                │      │      └─sleep
<sound-natty>      │                │      └─2*[bash─┬─3*[feh]]
<sound-natty>      │                │                └─sleep]
<sound-natty>      │                ├─bash───pstree
<sound-natty>      │                ├─gnome-pty-helpe
<sound-natty>      │                └─2*[{gnome-terminal}]
<sound-natty> men hvordan kommer jeg så af med disse zoombier?
<sound-natty> og er der en anden måde at kukke et program end ved at dræbe det?
<sound-natty> kukke=lukke
<lars_t_h> fra øverste linie:
<lars_t_h> længst til venstre er der en bash
<sound-natty> ja
<lars_t_h> dræb den og resten til højre ryger med
<lars_t_h> det er den eneste metode
<lars_t_h> zombies kan ikke kill -9 dræbes
<lars_t_h> det gælder også processer der debugges
<lars_t_h> sound-natty, ^
<sound-natty> juhuu ja kilall gnome-terminal gjore tricket
<sound-natty> men.
<lars_t_h> sound-natty, rifec.pl - er det er perl script?
<sound-natty> hvordan forhindre jeg at mine feh sessions bliver til zoombier når jeg killer dem fra scriptet
<sound-natty> ja rifec er min eyefi server
<lars_t_h> ok
<soren> En zombie er en proces, der er død, men dens forælder har endnu ikke wait()ed på den.
<soren> Så hvis du har zombier, så er det forælderprocessens skyld.
<lars_t_h> soren, rigtigt
<lars_t_h> soren hans script virker ikke ikke rigtigt
<sound-natty> ok så det er mit scripts skyld. men hvordan kan jeg fra scriptet dræbe processen uden at lave dem til zoombier
<soren> Som sagt: wait().
<soren> I perl, så skal der nok være en flok koloner.
<lars_t_h> soren, det sjove er at programmet er en en gui program - er det så stadig wait i en tråd, samtidgigt med at man sender den en en kill sigterm
<soren> En sigchld handler er vejen.
<lars_t_h> soren, jeg ved godt det med wait i en forældre, men når det er en gui hva så?
<soren> Det har ikke rigtigt nogen relevans.
<lars_t_h> ok
<soren> PÃ¥ et eller andet tidspunkt efter du nakker processen skal du bare kalde wait() (eller en af de andre wait-varianter).
<lars_t_h> en sigchild, javel ja - jeg har stadig meget at lære om Linux, BSD ....
<soren> Om det er lige bagefter eller en time senere er ligegyldigt.
<soren> indtil det sker, så er den en zombie.
<soren> I al sin gribende enkelthed drejer det sig om, at der skal være noget, der aflæser processens exit-code.
<lars_t_h> soren, nåeh sådan lav en sigchild handler som bliver kaldt, og så waiter du på den du lige har nakket, rigtigt+
<lars_t_h> *?
<soren> Og det gør man med wait(). Indtil det sker, kan kernen ikke frigive den fra procestabellen.
<lars_t_h> ok, tak for de detaljer, soren
<soren> lars_t_h: I en sigchld handler kalder du bare waitpid(-1, &status, WNOHANG) eller sådan noget.
<soren> lars_t_h: sigchld er det signal, der bliver sendt til en proces, når en af dens børn dør.
<lars_t_h> ok, -1 som pid betyder, så vidt jeg husker, "hvilken som helt child process"
<soren> Yes.
<lars_t_h> soren, ja ok
<sound-natty> det vil sige at jeg efter min kill pid laver en wait -1 og så burde det virke?
<soren> Ja.
<sound-natty> prøver lige
<lars_t_h> kill er et blokerende kald så det er kill (en child process), og så wait (-1) er det ikke sådan, soren ?
<lars_t_h> sound-natty, jo det blokerer: "If a child has already changed state, then these calls  return  immedi‐
<lars_t_h>        ately.   Otherwise  they  block until either a child changes state or a
<lars_t_h>        signal handler interrupts the call (assuming that system calls are  not
<lars_t_h>        automatically restarted using the SA_RESTART flag of sigaction(2))."
<sound-natty> hmmm jeg får stadig en masse zoombier
<lars_t_h> sound-natty,  s å først et kill på child pocess, som så bliver en zombie. For at fjerne zombie køres kill(-1), hvorefter zombie fjernes
<soren> Ikke kill -1.
<soren> wait.
<soren> lars_t_h: Hvor kommer det citat fra?
<lars_t_h> soren, rigtigt, typo fordi jeg er træt
<sound-natty> kan man køre den med det samme? eller skal man vente lidt med at køre den?
<lars_t_h> soren, wait(2) man siden
<soren> Ja, wait blokerer. Kill gør ikke.
<lars_t_h> wait skal efter kill
<soren> Ja..
<lars_t_h> soren, jep
<soren> I øvrigt derfor jeg foreslog waitpid(-1, &status, WNOHANG).
<soren> Det blokerer ikke.
<soren> ...men returnerer bare, hvis der ingen døde børn er.
<lars_t_h> soren, nu er det perl han kører med, måske den ikke har waitpid, men det undrer mig hvis den ikke er tilgængelig
<soren> SÃ¥ er der wait4.
<soren> Der er mange wait-varianter.
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<sound-natty> næææ det er nu bash...
 * soren hæver et øjenbryn
<lars_t_h> soren, hehe
<sound-natty> pearlscriptet er så en server der kører i baggrunden
<lars_t_h> soren man 4 wait giver ikke noget resultat her på min maskine og jeg har alskens udvikler software installeret
<soren> Ikke wait(4)
<soren> wait4.
<soren> man 2 wait4, om du vil.
<lars_t_h> meget bedre
<soren> Bare "man wait4" er også fint.
<sound-natty> hmmm den siger at -1 ikke må bruges
<sound-natty> bash: wait: -1: invalid option
<sound-natty> wait: usage: wait [id]
<soren> Den slags bør ikke være nødvendigt i bash alligevel.
<lars_t_h> jeg kan se at der stadig er nogle systemkald at kigge på for mig - spændende nok
<sound-natty> soren: mit problem er følgende... jeg har et script der scanner en mappe, og når der kommer en ny fil i mappen skal feh startes forfra med den nye fil inkluderet i showet, og den gamle feh skal stoppes.
<soren> Hvad er fed?
<soren> øh...
<soren> feh.
<sound-natty> Det skal helst ske i den rækkefølge for at undgå at skærmen viser skrivebordet
<sound-natty> feh er et lille program der kan vise billeder
<sound-natty> og lave slideshows
<soren> Aha.
<sound-natty> har du en anden ide til hvordan det kan gøres?
<lars_t_h> sound-natty && soren .  kig lige på http://www.google.dk/ interaktiv ubåd :)
<sound-natty> på en pænere måde
<soren> Ja, feh kunne da fx lære at fatte at opdage den slags selv.
<soren> Jeg tror ikke, jeg har set dit script til at gøre det med.
<sound-natty> soren:  2 sek
<lars_t_h> man kan bruge inofify: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/en/man7/inotify.7.html til at overvåge mappen
<sound-natty> http://scripts.linux.dk/work/billeder
<lars_t_h> whoha! Debian 6.0 kommer på 8 DVDer = 52 CDere det er godt nok meget, men så må det hele også være med i både binær form, og kildekode.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-08
<sound-top> hmmm ser ud til jeg har det til at virke nu... sønderen var åbenbart at jeg adskildte komandoer med && i stedet for ny linie
<sound-top> og så er pidof så meget finere end at bruge greb på ps
<lars_t_h> sound-top, du kender godt forskellen på at bruge "&&" , "||" og ";"?
<sound-top> måske, men kom gerne med den
<lars_t_h> && er logisk AND : Hvis den første lykkedes så kør den næste
<lars_t_h> || er logisk OR hvis den første lykkedes så kør ikke den næste OG hvis den føre ikke lykkedes så kør den næste
<lars_t_h> ; er bare adskillelse imellem kommandoer
<lars_t_h> dvs kør altid en kommando
<sound-top> ok den sidste viste jeg godt, men jeg mente at & var "og fortsæt med denne med det samme" og && var ogvent til den er færdig og kør dette
<sound-top> så i virkligheden burde jeg bruge ; de fleste steder frem for &&
<lars_t_h> ja hvis du mener at den altid skal køre
<lars_t_h> ligemeget hvad
<sound-top> det gør jeg jo... for det meste bruger jeg "og når du er færdig så fortsæt med dette" betydningen når jeg kæder kommandoer sammen
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der en kommando der fortæller hvilke service en computer kører (ftp, mysql osv.) så man kan se om de er oppe eller nede
<soren> nikolaj_basher: nmap
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, netstat
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h,  tak
<nikolaj_basher> er der ikke bare en kommando der fortæller om mysql kører
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, netstat -46tupl gør sikkert det du gerne vil kigge på
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, lige præcis tak
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, brug sudo foran den og så burde du kunne finde MySQl serveren
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål. Jeg er ved at installere mythbuntu på mit media center. Jeg har sat mine 2 harddisk  til raid. Men kan ikke se dem under installationen. Jeg kan godt se dem i bios. Har nogle et bud på hvad der kan være galt?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger9, vi ser "Soein Ding" på DR2 lige pt, der bliver iøvrigt vist hvordan du installer Ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger9> ok
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  den slap du vist for nemt fra hehe
<lars_t_h> ja, men det er jo sandt
<soren> lars_t_h: Jeg missede det. Hvad var konklusionen?
<lars_t_h> soren, konklusion af hvad?
<lars_t_h> soren, sound' har vist fået det til at virke hvis det er det du tænker på
<soren> lars_t_h: Ubuntu i So Ein Ding.
<lars_t_h> soren, han gav 4 ud 6, rimeligt ok - vil du have link til forum tråden om emnet?
<soren> lars_t_h: JEg får det ikke læst alligevel.
<soren> lars_t_h: Ellers tak.
<lars_t_h> ok x2
<MikeDK> soren, måske du skulle så afsnittet på dr.dk
<MikeDK> så/se
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-09
<Mads> God morgen. Jeg skal lige have lidt hjælp her. I går kørte jeg startup manager for at sætte ventetiden på grub menuen ned. i dag da jeg starter op får jeg bare "error: no such partition" og grub rescue> hvad kan jeg gøre?
<Mads> ?spørgsmål  God morgen. Jeg skal lige have lidt hjælp her. I går kørte jeg startup manager for at sætte ventetiden på grub menuen ned. i dag da jeg starter op får jeg bare "error: no such partition" og grub rescue> hvad kan jeg gøre?
<Mads> ?spørgsmål  God morgen. Jeg skal lige have lidt hjælp her. I går kørte jeg startup manager for at sætte ventetiden på grub menuen ned. i dag da jeg starter op får jeg bare "error: no such partition" og grub rescue> hvad kan jeg gøre?
<TLE> Mads: der er nogle standard metoder til at gendanne en grub som du måske kan finde ved at google lidt, jeg har desværre ikke så god tid lige nu
<Mads> Ok, Jeg google som en gal her. men er det noget med at boote på en usb pind og køre grub update?
<TLE> Mads: ja, eller fra en livecd
<Mads> TLE: Thanks, er allerede igang.
<Altered_States> UBertha
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvis jeg installere ubuntu på min pc hvad sker der så med mine porgrammer, filer osv???
<Ubuntubruger6> Hey drenge? er der nogen som har super forstand på at indstallere steam CSS servers på en ubuntu server og muligvis hvorfor den ikke vil execute *.BINARY filer?
<Ubuntubruger6> Linux server**
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger6, husk at starte dit spørgsmål med start-ordet ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Hey drenge? er der nogen som har super forstand på at indstallere steam CSS servers på en linuz ubuntu server og muligvis hvorfor den ikke vil execute *.BINARY filer?
<Ubuntubruger6> ? spørgsmål Hey drenge? er der nogen som har super forstand på at indstallere steam CSS servers på en linuz ubuntu server og muligvis hvorfor den ikke vil execute *.BINARY filer?
<MikeDK> efterfulgt af dit spørgsmål, fordi så blir det highlighted for de fleste af os, som sidder i andre kanaler,
<Ubuntubruger6> er det korrekt nu?
<MikeDK> den første var fin ja
<Ubuntubruger6> super, tror du der er nogen af jer som kan hjælpe mig?
<MikeDK> altså ?spørgsmål og så dit spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Hey drenge? er der nogen som har super forstand på at indstallere steam CSS servers på en linux ubuntu server og muligvis hvorfor den ikke vil execute *.BINARY filer?
<Ubuntubruger6> sådan.
<MikeDK> jeg kan desværre ikke, men nu hvor det er blevet highlighted kan andre måske hjælpe dig, og ellers er der vores forum på http://www.ubuntudanmark.dk/forum
<Ubuntubruger6> kan du måske hjælpe mig med at virsuellisere en ubuntu server?
<MikeDK> du mener med at installere et skrivebordsmiljø?
<Ubuntubruger6> er BRAND new til linux, men du har sikkert ret.
<MikeDK> du kan sagtens installere et skrivebordsmiljø hvis det er det
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det var rigtigt - desværre ved jeg ikke noget om steam CSS servers, så det er måske en god ide enten at besøge vores forum, eller dem der laver Steam CSS
<sbc> Ubuntubruger6: Det er en gammel guide, men det ser ud til at være rimeligt ligetil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76483
<sbc> Ubuntubruger6: Der er en anden guide her: http://wiki.gandi.net/en/hosting/using-linux/tutorials/ubuntu/css (som jeg kan skimme dem er fremgangsmåden den samme)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, vi har alle være nybegyndere - jeg var nybegynder ud i Linux styresystemer i November 1999.
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål det er sådan at vi ikke kan execute *.bin filer? nogen som kender til dette også?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, prøv at placere din bin fil i din hjemmemappe og kør så file kommandoen på den fil
<lars_t_h> Fortæl mig så hvad den skriver til dig
<MikeDK> måske den mangler nogle rettigheder
<lars_t_h> Altså. file en_bin_fil.bin for eksemplel
<MikeDK> chmod kunne måske være til hjælp
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål root@blastue:~/ffaserver# bash ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, det er en god ide at tjekke om det er noget linux i det hele taget kan køre
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, skulle den fil vist være, har nemlig selv været forbi den fil ved steam til linux søgning flere gange
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ikke sikkert at det virker
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål dette siger den root@blastue:~/ffaserver# bash ./hldsupdatetool.bin ./hldsupdatetool.bin:./hldsupdatetool.bin: cannot execute binary file
<MikeDK> så måske der skulle køre chmod a+x
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det er for den fil ikke er et bash script
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, svar lige på det spørgmsål jeg stillede dig
<Ubuntubruger6> lars_t_h vi har prøvet alt
<Ubuntubruger6> lars_t_h også det du siger
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, og hvad hvis det så ikke er et program
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, åltså hvad er rsultatet af denne kommando:
<lars_t_h> file hldsupdatetool.bin
<MikeDK> aah den skal kun have chmod +x ser det ud til
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, hvad er svaret på den kommando?
<Ubuntubruger6> -bash: file: command not found
<MikeDK> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/archive/index.php/t-343796.html
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, du skal *_ikke_* starte med at skrive bash forand den kommando, du skal skrive nøjagtig det jeg skriver og ikke andet
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg skrev "file hldsupdatetool.bin så svare den -bash: file: command not found"
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, gad vide om du overhovedet bruger Ubuntu, for der er file standard
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger6,  hvilken server har du installeret?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ok - så prøver vi bare at kalde den direkte i stedet for
<Ubuntubruger6> kan i anbefale at bruge: Debian-5 eller ubuntu
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, resultat af denne kommando:
<lars_t_h> /usr/bin/file hldsupdatetool.bin
<lars_t_h> ?
<Ubuntubruger6> -bash: /usr/bin/file: No such file or directory...... er svaret
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, du har ikke lige det værktøj (file) der kan analysere hvad slags fil det er du har
<Ubuntubruger6> lol :S den har åbenbart installeret : -Debian-5 og ikke ubuntu? men for 20 minutter siden var der ubuntu 10.1 på :S
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, hvis du vil have hjælp her er det en god ide at bruge Ubuntu 10.04 i server udgaven - 10.04 er en LTS som har ekstra lang tids support
<Ubuntubruger6> okey kan jeg installere skrivebords miljø på det?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, så skal du installere den der hedder Ubuntu desktop
<lars_t_h> så kommer den grafiske brugergrænseflade med automatisk, der findes også en variant der hedder KUbuntu der har KDE som desktop
<lars_t_h> både Ubuntu og KUbuntu er i "maskinrummet" ens
<Ubuntubruger6> vi har server hos hetzner.de og der står når man vælger hvilket OS så siger den der kun er linux ubuntu 10.1 og Debian-5
<Ubuntubruger6> kan må installere et OS udenom deres "vælg muligheder" ?
<Ubuntubruger6> man*
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, der er ikke noget der hedder Ubuntu 10.1, der findes Ubuntu 10.04, og Ubuntu 10.10 - der udkom ubuntu versioner ud i april (04) og oktober (10) i i 2010 (10.)
<lars_t_h> 10.04 hedder Lucid Lynx, og 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, Ubuntubruger6
<Ubuntubruger6> Okey, så det nok mig der har set forkert, men er det muligt at installere Kbuntu udenom det udvælg www.hetzner.de har af OS?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, jeg går ud fra at det er en VPS, og så er svaret nej, er det en dedikeret server er det nok anderledes.
<lars_t_h> nej
<Ubuntubruger6> det er en dedikeret ;)
<lars_t_h> ok, så muligvis, spørg deres support
<Ubuntubruger6> det er denne: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq10
<Ubuntubruger6> som vi har
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, desktop udgaven har du ikke rigtig noget at bruge til, da du ikke sidder foran maskinen, så du skal installere server udgaven
<Ubuntubruger6> okey, troede bare man kunne lave session til den
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, der skal jo køre et styresystem på den og noget program før i kan komme i kontakt på den, men i kan med de specs godt køre adskillelige virtuelle servers, som kan køre en Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucis Lynx" LTS server udgave
<lars_t_h> *"Lucid Lynx" hedder den
<Ubuntubruger6> altså 10.04 ?
<lars_t_h> ja 10.04 i server udgave som i kører via en virtualizer
<Ubuntubruger6> og hvilken virtualizer skal vi bruge?
<lars_t_h> Xen er virtualizer, der er også KVM (for linux host os der har et linux gæste os)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, finder lige et link til dig
<Ubuntubruger6> Tusind tak, for fik ikke meget ud af Xen er virtualizer
<lars_t_h> http://www.xen.org/ og http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page Hvad er en virtualizer?: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtualizer
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ^
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, kort fortalt er en virtualizer et et program 8der med lidt hardware support) er en ikk-fysisk computer der kører på en rigtig fysisk computer i software/som et program på det der kaldes et host operativsystem.
<lars_t_h> Et gæste operativsystem er det der kører virtualiseret, altså på den virtuellle (ikke-fysiske) computer.
<Ubuntubruger6> Dvs. jeg kan lave en session'slags til den så jeg kan se det som et slags skrivebord istedet for jeg skal skrive alt for at finde udaf hvor det er og hvoran det er?
<Ubuntubruger6> hvordan*
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det er ikke en session. Med en virtualizer kan f.eks. køre Windows server operativsystem oven på et Linux host opertivsystem
<Ubuntubruger6> okey
<lars_t_h> Du bestemmer selv hvilket operativsystem du vil køre i virtualizeren. en virtualizer kan kun afvikle operativsystemer, som så kører programmer.
<Ubuntubruger6> Skal lige forstå det helt præcist, at man kan få linux til at ligne windows server operativsystem ?
<Ubuntubruger6> med en zirtualizer?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det betyder også at et operativsystem der skal køre i virtualizeren skal installeres. Når det er sagt, så findes der virtualizer images, som indeholder en standard installation som man kan bruge. Husk at udskifte root kodeord *_med_det_samme_* på sådanne images!
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, "Skal lige forstå det helt præcist, at man kan få linux til at ligne windows server operativsystem ?" Nej
<lars_t_h> Linux er ikke Windows
<lars_t_h> og omvendt.
<lars_t_h> og Windows programmer kan generelt ikke afvikles på Linux, og omvendt.
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger6, du kan godt få Ubuntu server til at lige en windows server for andre computere, men hvad er det du vil?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, med en vitualizer kan du starte et andet operativsystem oven på host operativsystem.
<AJenbo> en Virtualizer er et program om man kan bruge til at dele 1 computer op i flere computere, i de computere kan du vælge at installere windows hvis det er det du har lyst til.
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, nå ja - rigtig nok - men som administrator er det ikke en windows - det var det jeg svarede på
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, det var heller ikke kritik bar endnu et svar på det lidt løse spørgsmål :)
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, jeg opfatter det nu heller ikke som kritik, men jeg usikker på om Ubuntubruger6 helt har forstået hvad en virtualizer er
<AJenbo> <3 ssh
<kristian-aalborg> det gør vi alle
<kristian-aalborg> når jeg får en htc skal den rå-ssh'es
<kristian-aalborg> lød det forkert?
<sound-natty> kristian-aalborg: den er bare skide irriterende at ssh'e på... jeg gjore det en del i starten, men slet ikke mere
<kristian-aalborg> hvad er der galt da?
 * kristian-aalborg smutter lige i supermarked
<kristian-aalborg> whoa
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej. Jeg har lige købt ny bærbar, og er løbet ind i et irriterende problem. Min bærbar har en core i5, og nvidia gt420. Jeg har så installeret ubuntu på den, men når jeg vil starte X, så får jeg følgende fejl:  (EE) No devices detected.     Fatal server error: no screens found Jeg har installeret driveren som ubuntu selv anbefaler. Jeg har brugt nvidia-xconfig til at lave xorg.conf . En af jer der  har en idé til
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger6, velkommen
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger6,  slet /etc/X11/xorg.conf, genstart og stat op i det grafiske miljø
<Ubuntubruger6> dét vil jeg prøve, tak :)
<AJenbo> er der en grund til at du har installeret server versionen på din bærbar?
<Ubuntubruger6> server version af hvad :) ?
<MikeDK> hehe AJenbo den fejl der er ikke at den siger det er en ubuntu server, men nvidia serveren :-)))
<Ubuntubruger6> argh X serveren hvis det er nogen server :P ?
<Ubuntubruger6> <noob></noob>
<MikeDK> er det
<MikeDK> nok mere X serveren end det er nvidia server, kom bare til at tænke på det hedder Nvidia X Server Settings
<AJenbo> jeg gik ud fra det var server edition siden han startede X manuelt
<Ubuntubruger6> oh nej, jeg starter x manuelt, fordi at gnome ikke starter op :/
<Ubuntubruger6> så starter jeg x manuelt, for at få fejlen frem :>
<AJenbo> MikeDK, "Nvidia's værktøj til at indstille X" hvis du vil have det oversat ;)
<AJenbo> hvilket nvidia hvist ikke giver mulighed for :(
<MikeDK> nej det hedder det ikke AJenbo
<MikeDK> det hedder Nvidia X Server settings
<AJenbo> MikeDK, ja, men jeg oversatte det til dansk for dig
<MikeDK> behøves skam ikke :-)
<MikeDK> for den oversættelse er jo ikke implementeret i ubuntu endnu, hvis i så fald i har oversat den tråd
<AJenbo> MikeDK, Nvidias driver er propritæ og kan ikke oversættes i programmet
<AJenbo> det var bare for at forklare at det ikke heder "NvidiaX-server indstillinger"
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan jeg finde ud af hvad min computer bruger som smtp adresse? jeg har sat en server op
<Ubuntubruger6> altså hvis du har sat en smtp server op, så er ip'en vel din eksterne/interne ip :) ?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, kig i dit mail program - der hvor du har indtastet oplysningen
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ellers kan starte Wireshark, og sniffe pakker, imens du sender en test mail af sted
<nikolaj_basher> problemet er jeg ikke har indtastet noget, jeg har sat ispcp op på min server den sat selv smtp serveren op og har sendt en mail
<nikolaj_basher> så wireshark er muligheden
<nikolaj_basher> havde håbet jeg kunne finde det i en conf fil
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, pakke analysen du laver bagefter fortællr alt hvad du vil vide
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, wireshark er et grafisk program
<lars_t_h> der er også et konsol program du kan bruge hvis navn jefg self ikke lige kan huske nu
<nikolaj_basher> så dur det ikke da det er terminalen jeg arbejder med
<nikolaj_basher> ok, jeg må bare lede lidt
<lars_t_h> tcpdump er det vist
<nikolaj_basher> burde postfix ikke indeholde en conf fil hvor det står i
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, jaja den er god nok det er tcpdump - guide her: http://openmaniak.com/tcpdump.php
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, jeg kender ikke postfix særlig godt
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, men hvis det er en oplysning som postfix serveren selv henter, så er det nok ikke muligt at finde noget
<nikolaj_basher> øv jeg må lede videre eller tcpdump
<nikolaj_basher> men vil i seng og have søvn ;) tak for i aften
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, du er vel interesseret i at køre.
<lars_t_h> tcpdump port smtp > /root/smtp_packet_sniffing.txt, som root
<nikolaj_basher> så så der den hvad der sker?
<lars_t_h> send så en test mail, og stop den så med CTRL+C
<lars_t_h> i tekstfilen i /root har nu dine SMTP pakker
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, jeg kender ikke postfix særlig godt
<nikolaj_basher> <lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, men hvis det er en oplysning som postfix serveren selv henter, så er det nok ikke muligt at finde noget
<nikolaj_basher> <nikolaj_basher> øv jeg må lede videre eller tcpdump
<nikolaj_basher> ups undskyld
<lars_t_h> ok
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, IP vps.nstrade.dk.47188 >
<nikolaj_basher> jeg læser det som at min smtp server bare er vps.nstrade.dk
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, nå ja - selvfølgelig er den det, jeg tror at du  var ude noget port nummer du ikke kunne finde
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, Postfix er en MTA, og protokollen til at sende mails er SMTP og den bruges af postfix til at modtage mails med
<nikolaj_basher> nej der er jo bare nogle der hedder smtp
<nikolaj_basher> og så server navn
<lars_t_h> portnumrene er standardiserede
<lars_t_h> men man kan godt have ert højt portnummer til at omgå diverse ISPs firewalls.
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, Sørens den gider ikke sende uanset om jeg tager authorisation til eller fra gennem mailprogrammet
<nikolaj_basher> ja 225
<nikolaj_basher> eks
<lars_t_h> 225 er et lavt portnummer, nikolaj_basher
<lars_t_h> grænsen er port 1024, som første høje port nummer
<nikolaj_basher> 47188 kan det være en port nej vel
<lars_t_h> potnumre >1024 kræver at programmet kører med root rettigheder
<lars_t_h> der er 16 bits til port numre, så ja
<nikolaj_basher> hmm jeg er lidt lost tror jeg løser det i morgen
<nikolaj_basher> 21:52:32.899888 IP vps.nstrade.dk.47188 > mta-v2.mail.vip.ukl.yahoo.com.smtp:
<nikolaj_basher> kunne det så være portnummeret 47188
<lars_t_h> vps.nstrade.dk er et DNS navn og 47188, du skriver det iøvrigt forkert . adskiller host navn/IP adresse og port nummeret
<lars_t_h> med IPv6 ved jeg ikke lige hvordan det er
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, IP adressen får du med:
<lars_t_h> dig vps.nstrade.dk
<nikolaj_basher> det var en copypaste så tror ikke jeg skriver forkert
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, jeg får det til IPv4 adressen: 188.40.110.253
<nikolaj_basher> det gør jeg da også men det var bare noget af linien fra dump filen
<lars_t_h> og den server tilgår du så ved at skrive 188.40.110.253:47188 i de fleste linux programmer
<lars_t_h> virker også i Windows AFAIK
<nikolaj_basher> så det er en port?
<lars_t_h> 47188 er en port de har jeg sagt at det er kl 23:01: "der er 16 bits til port numre, så ja"
<nikolaj_basher> ok, jeg vil i seng er træt, gider ikke lave en dumme fejl ;) sov godt og tak for snakken
<lars_t_h> ok, natter
<Ubuntubruger6> hm det virker sgu stadig ikke :/ nu hænger den bare ved "checking battery state.." :(
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-10
<Ubuntubruger4> Spørsmål?  Er det ikke muligt at instalere ubuntu hvis man har en win xp på pcén i forvejen, skal man formatere sin HD?
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger4, nej man kan sagtens lave det der hedder dualboot som så installere ubuntu ved siden af din xp
<Ubuntubruger4> det prøvede jeg i går, og ja min win vil godt starte men ikke ubuntu der får jeg bare sort skærm, jeg har lavet en disc men ubuntu
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> det har ikke noget med din dualboot at gøre, lyder mere som et grafik problem
<Ubuntubruger4> ok måske en driver?
<MikeDK> tja, kunne være, hvilket grafikkort har du i maskinen?
<Ubuntubruger4> et ældre g-force 6600
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> lige 2 sekunder, jeg checker lige på forum
<Ubuntubruger4> oki
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg tror at der sker noget positivt nu, jeg har afinstalleret og bootet fra discen det tegner godt lige nu
<Ubuntubruger4> ja nu er ubuntu installeret, så nu må jeg i gang med at udforske, tak for hjælpen til MikeDK
<Ubuntubruger5> spørgsmål? ER det ikke muligt at installere spil i ubuntu når der ikke er en win på pcén, jeg kan ikke installere BF2
<Ubuntubruger5> ps jeg er helt ny i linux, og ubuntu
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger5, i visse tilfælde kan du installere windows-programmer med softwaren wine, men generelt kan du ikke
<dmcn> særligt spil er problematiske
<dmcn> hvis du vil spille, vil jeg anbefale at kørt såkaldt dual boot, hvor du ved opstart vælger om du vil starte linux eller windows
<Ubuntubruger5> ok så må jeg jo nok installere min win igen, selvom at jeg ikke er meget for det
<Ubuntubruger5> tak for hjælpen
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger5, personligt har jeg valgt ubuntu på min laptop og windows på min desktop, til de få tilfælde jeg vil spille
<dmcn> pt har min desktop ikke været tændt i snart et halvt år :P
<dmcn> største problem er faktisk alle de opdateringer, der skal overståes, hver gang jeg tænder den
<Ubuntubruger5> ja og der er mange, sidst jeg tænte min tog det næsten 1 time at opdatere
<dmcn> præcis - pisseirriterende :)
<Ubuntubruger5> ja og den sløver også pcén
<Ubuntubruger5> nå jeg er nød til at smutte, skal hente barn, hygge og tak:)
<rbnielsen> Måske man skulle have nævnt at hans bootloader b0rker, hvis han installerer windows ved siden af linux.
<dmcn> rbnielsen, shit, det skulle man nok... :P
<rbnielsen> :b
<FrostEyes> det opdager han jo nok :)
<dmcn> før eller siden, ja :P
<Ubuntubruger8> Hello
<Ubuntubruger8> Er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig med min wifi-forbindelse på min Wubi-installation?
<MP_> Hejsa, er lidt ny til irc, er der en smart måde at starte xchat minimeret i ubuntu når computeren starter?
<Ubuntubruger9> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger9> kan manhente hjælp her?
<lars_t_h> MP_, xhar har en parameter som hedder --minimize, brug den
<lars_t_h> *xchat
<lars_t_h> MP_, der skal lige et tal med:
<lars_t_h> --minimize=level
<lars_t_h>               Begin minimized. Level: 0=Normal 1=Iconified 2=Tray
<lars_t_h> så det er en af dem her du skal bruge --minimize=0 eller --minimize=1 eller --minimize=2 husk mellemrum imellem xchat og --minimize
<Ubuntubruger7> ?Hvordan henter og installerer jeg en printdriver fra nettet.
<Louis_DK> Hej :)
<Louis_DK> Jeg sidder med en Ubuntu 11.04, hvor en opdatering er gået galt.
<lars_t_h> hej Louis_DK
<Louis_DK> Output fra "sudo apt-get update":
<lars_t_h> ok - hvad skriver den
<Louis_DK> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?  Extracting templates from packages: 100% Preconfiguring packages ... warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 15183 package 'ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase':  error in Version string '1/lib/modules/2.6.38-2-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.ko': invalid character in version number warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 15184 package 'ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase':  m
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, det skal du ikke - bruge Ubuntu Softwarecenter via programmer menuen, meget nemmere
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej Lars. Driveren findes ikke Pixma IP36600
<lars_t_h> Louis_DK, jeg må lige bede dig om at skrive på forum. Den fejl har været oppe og vende før og den var ret nasty, men der er sikkert en der kan huske kuren for at løse den
<lars_t_h> på forum altså
<Louis_DK> Der er ikke en tråd på forummet eller et link?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, når en specifiik søgning går galt søger du i stedet efter pixma, og/eller printer producenten
<lars_t_h> du kam også oprette et indlæg i forum under ekstern hardware
<Ubuntubruger7> tak
<MP_> lars_t_h: Tak for hjælpen
<lars_t_h> Louis_DK, der er *_mange_* tråde på forum, og jeg ved ikke hvad den er, men spørg bare der i et nyt indlæg i en ny tråd
<lars_t_h> Alle der hjælper i forum er en slags kollektiv hukommmelse så der er nok nogen der ved det
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan finder man en fil man ikke ved hvor er placeret finders der en søge kommando til terminalen
<TLE> ja: find mappe -iname filenavn
<TLE> eks: find ~/ iname min_plan_til_at_overtage_verdensherredømmet.odt
<TLE> eks: find ~/ -iname min_plan_til_at_overtage_verdensherredømmet.odt
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: ^^
<nikolaj_basher> TLE,  he he
<TLE> ja, den returnerer dog ikke noget ;)
<Ubuntubruger4> Godaften, sidder helt grøn med Ubuntu og har fået installationen til at virke fint, jeg vil dog gerne mount en ekstern harddisk, men der sker intet når jeg sætter den til computeren. Kan en venlig sjæl pege mig i den rigtige retning?
<MP_> Ubuntubruger4: du har tjekket menuen places?
<MP_> Tror den hedder steder i den danske udgave
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg kan se disken i "Disk Utility", den er ikke at finde under "Places", jeg kører engelsk.
<MP_> har du prøvet at terykke mount volume i disk utility
<MP_> *terykke : trykke
<Ubuntubruger4> Har ikke den knap til rådighed, jeg har "Format Drive" "Benchmark" og "Safe removal".
<Ubuntubruger4> Den skriver: Device: /dev/sdb
<MP_> hvad står der under Device ? Noget a la /dev/sd?
<MP_> ahh
<MP_> ok
<Ubuntubruger4> Åh ja, og Partitioning: "Not partitioned" samt Volumes: "Unknown Volumes", den er brugt til Windows-computere indtil nu og damen vil IKKE lade mig formatere...
<MP_> Ubuntubruger4: OK, har aldrig støt ind i den fejl, ved du hvad den er formateret mec? NTFS?
<Ubuntubruger4> Hmm, sikkert NTFS eller FAT, tør ikke lægge hovedet på blokken, det er kærestens disk (en Medion).
<Ubuntubruger4> Hmm, jeg kan da lige prøve at hente en anden disk, en af mine egne backup-diske.
<Ubuntubruger4> Hmm, prøvede så med en rigtig gammel disk gennem usb-IDE converter, poppede fint frem. Disken her er NTFS-formateret. Prøver lige at se på min windows-computer hvad den disk der ikke duer er for en.
<MP_> Jep
<Ubuntubruger4> GRR, piger og computere... Sætter disken til Windows-maskinen (den er FAT32-formateret) og windows popper frem med en fejlmeddelelse, den virker, men noget er galt. Eneste kommentar: "Sådan har den været længe, men den virker jo!".
<MP_> En anden ting der kunne være værd at prøve er at starte computeren med den eksterne disk sat til.
<MP_> hehe
<MP_> måske kan scandisk eller andet på windows fikse det ? ;)
<kristian-aalborg> hvem her har en engelsk installation?
<kristian-aalborg> altså med engelsk/US sprog?
<Ubuntubruger4> Ehh, jeg har, men jeg kan nok ikke være til megen hjælp.
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger4: jo, det tror jeg ;)
<kristian-aalborg> lige at skriv "linux" et sted hvor der er stavekontrol
<kristian-aalborg> f.eks her, forudsat du bruger xchat?
<Ubuntubruger4> Har skrevet "Hallo linux" i et dokument, ingen effekt, heller ikke når jeg kører en stavekontrol.
<MP_> har også engelsk og får fejl i xchat
<MP_> help me install linux - giver rød streg under linux
<kristian-aalborg> MP_: det var godt
<MP_> Nej
<MP_> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> eller, det var godt at det ikke kun var mig ;)
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har ikke xChat tror jeg, er her gennem en browser (har jeg lige afsløret mig selv som Linux-noob?).
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntubruger4: det er der mange der gør
<kristian-aalborg> xchat er også for n00bs... rigtige nørder bruger irssi (som kører i terminalen)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg synes, det med at man "ikke må" skrive ordet linux sender et ret skidt signal - men hvor mon fejlen ligger=
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<kristian-aalborg> ubuntu? debian? et helt tredje sted?
<kristian-aalborg> aha - det skal være Linux med stort L, får jeg just at vide
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål Hej, jeg overejer at lave en lille extra pc som skal fungere som server, til diverse medier på mit netværk og så støtte jeg på Ubuntu, er der meget programering i det nu det er et open source, eller virker mange af tingende "Out of the box" ?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger2: nej
<TLE> at sætte en computer på dit netværk og dele filer fra den er ikke svært at sætte op, det kræver en smule konfiguration men ikke meget
<Ubuntubruger2> okay :) hvordan og hvorledes er det med drivere til hardware.. er det i systemet fra start?
<TLE> ja, MEN
<TLE> lige når det kommer til hardware er ikke al hardware lige godt understøttet fra de forskellig fabrikanter
<TLE> det kan derfor godt anbefales at du prøves en livecd i den computer du har tænkt dig at bruge
<TLE> og så der teste om al hardwaren virker som forventet
<Ubuntubruger2> ahh okay, det vil jeg så tjekke op inden jeg bygger computeren :)
<TLE> på den måde undgår du at skulle til at formattere for at teste det
<Ubuntubruger2> ja læste jeg godt om, meget smart :)
<TLE> to klassiske sårbare punkter er trådløse netkort og evt acceleration på grafikkort
<TLE> men hvis det er til en filserver, er du muligvis ikke berørt af nogen af de problemer
<Ubuntubruger2> ja den er til multimedia, og andet sjov, også server brug på et tidspunkt. men jeg går ud fra der skal programeret noget inden det kører som det skal? det virker vel ikke bare ud af boxen ? ;)
<TLE> det kommer an på hvad vi snakker om
<TLE> du skal ikke programmere noget for at få det til at due
<TLE> under alle omstændigheder
<TLE> og hvis vi udelukkende taler om at dele filer (uanset hvilken slags filer det er) er det heller ikke særlig svært at sætte op
<Ubuntubruger2> okay det lyder da meget fint :D er det at fortræke Ubuntu server frem for den almindelige version? :)
<TLE> uh det tør jeg ikke svare på
<TLE> jeg er faktisk ikke klar over hvad der karakteriserer ubuntu server
<Ubuntubruger2> ahhh okay, jeg prøver mig lidt frem :) mange tak for hjælpen og god nat :)
<TLE> god nat
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-11
<AJenbo> :o http://www.version2.dk/artikel/17985-ud-med-symbian-og-meego-nokia-gifter-sig-med-microsoft
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Har som ny Ubuntu-bruger installeret Ubuntu Netbook, men ønsker egentlig at skifte til ubuntu desktop - er det muligt og hvordan?
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger3, jeg skal lige kigge på det
<pixiarvai> jeg mener at man bare kan fjerne ubuntu netbook pakkerne og så installere pakkerne, men jeg har ikke lige overblik over præcist hvilken man skal vælge(der er en del)
<pixiarvai> installere gnome pakkerne ^
<Ubuntubruger3> pixiarvai, Ok, kan være jeg bare må prøve mig frem. Prøvede at søge lidt om det på google osv men blev ikke så meget klogere.
<pixiarvai> jeg vil anbefale dig at spørge i forum først, der er helt sikker nogle der ved præcist hvad man skal gøre
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<Ubuntubruger3> Ok, det vil jeg gøre. Tak for hjælpen!
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt
<pixiarvai> AJenbo,   kender du tilfældigvis løsningen ^
<sound-natty> pixiarvai: jeg mener det er ubuntu-desktop du skal installere. kan ikke huske hvilken man skal fjerne, men måske netbook desktop eller noget i den stil
<pixiarvai> jeg er heller ikke sikker, så derfor forum :)
<sound-natty> ubuntu-netbook kan jeg se der er en pakke der hedder. vil gætte på det er den
<pixiarvai> yes
<pixiarvai> sound-natty, men du kan da fortsætte her ; ) http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=13171
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai && sound-natty  Man skal installere netbook pakken og installere unity pakken, og der ud over skal men manuelt purge nogle unity pakker (jeg har lavet den øvelse, men self skrev jeg ikkened hvad der skulle ud og hvad der skulle ind, - egentligt et oplagt punkt i sounds' scrpt, og jeg skal nok komme til at teste det med natty på et tidspunkt)
<lars_t_h> *afinstallere unit pakkerne
<lars_t_h> *unity (det går godt idag)
<lars_t_h> Øv!
<pixiarvai> ok
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, mam skal også have ubuntu-desktop pakken ind - det er en meta pakker der holder en masse andre pakker opdateret
<pixiarvai> 10 sek, jeg udforsker Wine, lige pt en hvid ;)
<pixiarvai> er det ikke også det star beskriver ?
<pixiarvai> stra
<j_s> hvad bruger folk til at tage backup af deres maskiner?
<[dmp]> j_s: duplicity paa serveren, rdiff-backup herhjemme
<pixiarvai> manuel kopiering
<pixiarvai> gammeldags, men effektivt
<j_s> [dmp], er rdiff noget i retning af rsync?
<[dmp]> j_s: yeah
<j_s> [dmp], kan man gå flere "trin" tilbage hvis man bruger rdiff, modsat rsync som kun har en kopi?
<[dmp]> j_s: ja, den kan lave incremental backups
<j_s> [dmp], og det virker fint nok?
<j_s> jeg rodede lidt med bacula på arbejde i dag og det er sikkert smart nok, men nemt synes jeg ikke umiddelbart det var
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål - jeg har installeret et nyt PCI trådløst PCI kort Edimax - det virker helt umiddelbart uden at jeg har gjort andet end at sætte det i PC'en - kan jeg bare gå ud fra at jeg har den optimale driver eller skal jeg gøre mere? Hilsen Torben
<pixiarvai> du kan kører en speedtest og se om det trækker optimalt, hvis det gør ville jeg ikke selv ændre ....... 1min, jeg finder link
<pixiarvai> http://www.speedtest.net/
<pixiarvai> op til - 10/15% af max er dog ok
<Ubuntubruger1> Tak pixiarvai - det kører lidt langsommere end PC'en på den faste opkobling - men det er jo også forventeligt - ved du hvor det er man kan se hvilke drivere der følger med installationen?
<Ubuntubruger1> mener du 10-15% af max ydelse?
<pixiarvai> min egen 10 mb ryger der nok -10/15% på, jeg prøver lige
<pixiarvai> men du kan se under : System->Administration->Ydeligere drivere om der evt skulle være en foreslået driver
<sound-natty> pixiarvai: problemet med speedtest i denne sammenhæng er at du ikke kan bruge den til noget som helst da den ikke tester dit netkort, men forbindelsen til serveren igennem din internetforbindelse
<pixiarvai> både og, hvis det kører af H-til ser man det nemt :)
<sound-natty> og det er de færeste der har mere en 20,2 eller lignende så du vil på ingen måde teste andet end dette
<pixiarvai> jeg har 8.73 på en 10mb
<Ubuntubruger1> der kommer ingen drivere op når jeg kører "yderligere drivere" - jeg tænkte bare jeg kunne se et sted hvilken driver Ubuntu havde valgt?
<pixiarvai> det er nok sound-natty der ved det
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har også ca. 9 på en 10Mb
<sound-natty> hvilket er ganske ok ud af huset, men det siger stadig intet om dit netkort da det formegentlig kører op til 54 mbit
<sound-natty> Ubuntubruger1:  der er rigtig mange netkort som er understyttet direkte i kærnen, og til disse kort findes der ikke meget bedre drivers.
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger1,  prøv at kører kommandoen i dette kap http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#20 og send linket herind, sound-natty  kan sikkert hurtigt gennemskue resten
<Ubuntubruger1> ok
<AJenbo> pixiarvai, ja det er bare at installere desktop, reboot fjern netboot
<AJenbo> har skrevet det et par gange på forum så burde kunne finde link til det der
<pixiarvai> det har stra skrevet i forum, jeg fik spørger til at forsætte der
<AJenbo> ok
<Ubuntubruger1> kan I bruge dette: torben@SiemensPC:~$ lsb_release -a && uname -a && lspci No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.10 Release:	10.10 Codename:	maverick Linux SiemensPC 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333] 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/3
<sound-natty> Ubuntubruger1: det er det link der kommer i enden der er interessant
<pixiarvai> et der ligner dette http://paste.ubuntu.com/566069/
<sound-natty> du har ikke wifikortet i nu har du?
<pixiarvai> stationær
<Ubuntubruger1> jo det er et trådløst edimax PCI kort
<sound-natty> ok men du er forbundet via kabel som det ser ud
<pixiarvai> åh sry, jeg fik lige svaret selv :)
<Ubuntubruger1> måske jeg bare skal definere at alt er fint - jeg kan ikke rigtig finde det link - jeg er ikke forbindet via kabel
<sound-natty> nåååå det var pixiarvai's link jeg var inde på
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger1, ubuntu er så vidt muligt fyldt op de rigtige drivere
<Ubuntubruger1> Nu fandt jeg ellers linket http://paste.ubuntu.com/566071/
<Ubuntubruger1> Men alt er sikkert fint - jeg prøvede bare på at blive lidt klogere!
<pixiarvai> fint, nu er det mig der skriver på den guide, så hvis du har forslag til hvordan man kan formulere det bedre, er du velkommen til det
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg tror det er foreståeligt - jeg skulle bare læse ordentligt
<Ubuntubruger1> hvad er det så jeg kan se ud af "dumpet"?
<Ubuntubruger1> At Ubuntu har fundet en wireless driver :  *-network:1        description: Wireless interface        product: RT2800 802.11n PCI        vendor: RaLink
<pixiarvai> hehe, ærligt talt er sound meget bedre til at forklare det, det er jo egentligt en masse kommandoer der er sammensat og uploader resultatet som blev lavet i fællesskab i forum...........vis du er nysgerrig, kan du læse tråden her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=11762
<pixiarvai> lettere nørdet, men et fint eksempel på hvordan vi laver den slags
<Ubuntubruger1> Tak alle - jeg læser tråden - tak for assistancen - jeg er blevet lidt klogere på netkort
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt
<pixiarvai> MikeDK,  prøv http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#39
<MikeDK> han skal sørge for at tilføje network-manager ppa og opdatere via kablet net, der er lige kommet opdatering til yderligere ralink understøttelse
<MikeDK> for få dage siden
<thev3rn> ?spørgsmål har fjernet bluetooth applet plus bluetooth libs og nu efter et reboot, er bluetooth også... problemet er at det har taget mit trådløse netværk med sig... har forsøgt at geninstalleret bluetooth pakkerne, men det har ikke bragt mit trådløse netværk tilbage... nogle gode råd?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-12
<Altered_States> ?spørgsmål efter at jeg har fået en ny linksys router (model e200), virker mit samba share ikke. Dvs. at det virker hvis man skriver ip adressen, f.eks. smb://***.***.***.**
<Altered_States> jeg køre kubuntu 10.10
<Altered_States> jeg skrev forkert model det er en linksys e2000
<AJenbo> Hej Altered_States
<AJenbo> Altered_States, det har sikkert noget med DNS opsætningen i routeren at gøre-
<Altered_States> ok jeg køre med en fast ip hos min udbyder og det er routeren også sat op til. Jeg vil prøve at se nærmere på min dns opsætning lidt senere, skal desværre ud af døren. Tak for svaret
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål, hvilken metode er lettest at få sin ubuntu bootloader tilbage igen når man har installeret Windows efter Ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger2> ligemeget, nevermind :)
<MP_> ?spørgsmål Jeg har lagt kommandoen xchat --minimize=2 ind i startprogrammer i gnome, men når jeg starter computeren dukker ikonet ikke op, en ps aux afslører at programmet kører, men jeg er nød til at dræbe det og starte det igen for at få UI synligt...
<lars_t_h> MP_ prøv med tray argumentet
<lars_t_h> du læse mere om xhat argumenternet med man i en terminal:
<lars_t_h> man xchat
<lars_t_h> q-tast afslutter man læren, jeg bruger af og til pinfo, men den skal installeres først. sudo apt-get --assume-yes install pinfo
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-13
<Ubuntubruger7> Hey
<Ubuntubruger7> Er der nogle der har tid til at hjælpe mig lidt? Har virkelig brug for hjælp :-)
<pixiarvai> ja, hvad drejer det sig om
<Ubuntubruger7> Har faktisk lige lavet et indlæg på det Danske Ubuntu Support forum, http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13200
<Ubuntubruger7> Men det ville være rart at få hjælp her hvor det går lidt hurtigere :-)
<pixiarvai> jeg har faktisk lige læst det igennem
<Ubuntubruger7> Er der noget jeg kan gøre, uden at skulle anskaffe et andet keyboard
<pixiarvai> AJenbo,   kan du hjælpe ^
<pixiarvai> jeg ved det ikke lige, umiddelbart skal vi jo have grub til at understøtte keyboardet
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja, men det er underligt at OS X ikke vil starte. jeg kan se at der også er en 32-bit version at vælge i boot menuen, men troede ærlig talt jeg kørte 64bit
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger7, hej og velkommen
<Ubuntubruger7> Tak
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger7, hvilken generation er din Mac?
<Ubuntubruger7> Det er nyeste generation
<AJenbo> Den jeg hade sidst var før unibody og der kunne man kun boote 32bit da der ikke var driver til hardware i 64bit
<AJenbo> ok, så burde den køre med 64bit
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja jeg installerede også Win7 64bit som kørte uden problemer
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger7, jeg kunne fint køre Ubuntu og Windows i 64bit bare ikke Mac OS, så det hænger ikke altid sammen
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger7, jeg skal lige læse dit indlæg
<Ubuntubruger7> Selvfølgelig, jeg venter:-)
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger7, når du skal installere mere end mac+windows på din mac er det en MEGET god ide at installere refit på den først.
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja det læste jeg mig til bagefter, det var også derfor jeg forsøgte at komme ind på OS X
<Ubuntubruger7> Tror du at den vil kunne boote hvis jeg kunne vælge 32bit
<AJenbo> måske, det kan være grubs kommando der ikke virker med 64bit
<AJenbo> kan du ikke trykke e og så beskrive de kommandoer den bruger til at starte det+
<Ubuntubruger7> Lige nu kan jeg desværre ikke trykke på noget
<Ubuntubruger7> Prøver lige det andet bluetooth keyboard som også er parret i ubuntu
<AJenbo> så vidt jeg huske kan du få bood options ved at holde alt+æble+o+f før du kommer til grub, men det kan godt være apple har ændret den siden jeg brugte den sidste
<AJenbo> slår det lige op.
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger7,  hvis i får det løst herinde, er du så ikke lige flink at skrive løsningen i forum bagefter ? :)
<Ubuntubruger7> Jo selvfølgelig
<Ubuntubruger7> Hm, før i tiden kunne jeg holde option nede
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger7, faktisk burde det virke at holde Alt inde så snart du tænder for strømmen
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja ALT/option , men det virker ikke mere efter jeg har installeret Ubuntu
<AJenbo> nå ja det er vidt den samme tast med 3 navne
<AJenbo> Ok det lyder ikke godt.
<AJenbo> Prøv at holde X inde når du tænder
<AJenbo> Eller se om du kan boot fra en cd med C
<Ubuntubruger7> Det den skriver når den har valgt OS X 64bit er noget i stil med: Invalid kernel adress\n"@/SourceCache/xnu-1504.9.17/osfmk/x86_64/pmap.c:566
<AJenbo> ok
<AJenbo> hvordan vælger du OS X uden keyboard?
<Ubuntubruger7> prøver lige X
<Ubuntubruger7> Det har jeg sat som default via StartUpManager i Ubuntu
<AJenbo> arh
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger7, det ligner lidt den fejl jeg også fik, så det kan tyde på det er grub der starter OS X 64bit forkert, så det vile nok virke med at starte op i OS X 32bit
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja det lyder sådan, så skal jeg bare finde ud af hvordan jeg kan ændrer start up
<AJenbo> Hvis du kan låne et usb tastatur fra en ven skulle du kunne boote OS X 32Bit, åbne opstartsvælgeren (kan ikke lige huske navnet) vælge windows og bagefter Mac OS, det skulle gend indlæsste Mac bootloader, og her efter installere rEFIt
<AJenbo> En anden mulighed er at sætte ubuntu cd'en i, holde C inde så den starte op fra CD, og så rette boot scripttet til at boote fra Mac OS
<Ubuntubruger7> Okay tak, jeg forsøger lige at skaffe et USB keyboard, vender lige tilbage:)
<AJenbo> ok, det er nok også den lætteste, det andet bliver lidt teknisk
<rune> Vikrer dette?
<pixiarvai> hvis du mener om andre kan læse det, så ja
<rune> Tak
<rune> Skulle der så være en der kunne have lyst til at hjælpe med et problem jeg er stødt på ved min første Ubuntu installation?
<pixiarvai> ja
<rune> Fedt. Jeg har installeret Ubunto 10.04 på en gammel Amilo LI1720, men Wlan virker ikke. Er der et par magiske linier der lige skal tastes. Jeg må lige sige at installationen gik enormt hurtigt og smertefrit.
<pixiarvai> prøv dette http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#20
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej igen
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har nu fået fat i et USB keyboard
<pixiarvai> hej, det med igen er svært at gennemskue, når du er logged ind som Ubuntubruger4
<Ubuntubruger4> Hverken OS X 32 eller 64 bit virker
<Ubuntubruger4> Der kommer forskellige fejlmeddelser
<Ubuntubruger4> Til gengæld virker Win7
<Ubuntubruger4> Og ubuntu selvfølgelig
<pixiarvai> jeg kender ikke meget til Mac, så du må vente på ajenbo (eller andre der ved noget)
<runeri> Hej igen  pixiarvai. Jeg har kørt den lange streng der stod på siden, men får en fejl til sidst. Unkown website, please post a bugreprt to rewuest this pastebin to be added
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg venter på ajenbo, er han stadig herinde? :)
<runeri> anden gang er lykkens gang. jeg får dette link http://paste.ubuntu.com/566682
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger4,  nej han er offline, men ellers kan du jo lige skrive hvad du er nået til i forum, så jigger han på det senere
<pixiarvai> sound-natty,  kan du tage den med netværk ^  ?
<pixiarvai> runeri,  så har vi da kortet :)
<runeri> Har vi?
<pixiarvai> runeri,  ja, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<pixiarvai>  og så vidt jeg kan søge i forum er løsningen her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=12931&p=82033&hilit=AR5001#p82033
<runeri> jeg skal altså bare aktivere kortet?
<pixiarvai> vi spørger lige sound-natty sound-sony  ^
<pixiarvai> jeg tror det er løsningen, men han er bedre til netværk
<sound-sony> hvad siger du pixiarvai
<pixiarvai> <runeri> anden gang er lykkens gang. jeg får dette link http://paste.ubuntu.com/566682
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger4,  nej han er offline, men ellers kan du jo lige skrive hvad du er nået til i forum, så jigger han på det senere
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> sound-natty,  kan du tage den med netværk ^  ?
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> runeri,  så har vi da kortet :)
<pixiarvai> <runeri> Har vi?
<pixiarvai> * sound-sony (~michael@50A2FE9C.flatrate.dk) has joined #ubuntu-dk
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> runeri,  ja, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai>  og så vidt jeg kan søge i forum er løsningen her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=12931&p=82033&hilit=AR5001#p82033
<pixiarvai> <runeri> jeg skal altså bare aktivere kortet?
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> vi spørger lige sound-natty sound-sony  ^
<pixiarvai> <pixiarvai> jeg tror det er løsningen, men han er bedre til netværk
<sound-sony> har i været i system>administration>ydderligere hardwaredrivers og se om ikke i kan aktivere netværkskortet der inde
<pixiarvai> det skulle være tjekket (hvis rune har fuldt) http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#20
<runeri> der var kun et modem at finde.
<sound-sony> ok det skal du ikke aktivere, for så ryger din lyd
<runeri> jamen det lyder logisk.... :-)
<pixiarvai> _)
<pixiarvai> -)
<runeri> Jeg holder fingrene fra det, jeg har masser af lyd.
<sound-sony> tråden pixiarvai fandt er nok den rigtige... prøv at løse den igennem, ellers opret en ny tråd på forum, for jeg er pt i gang med madlavningen, og render derfor frem og tilbage mellem køkkenet og stuen
<pixiarvai> takker, vi prøver
<runeri> der var to kommandoer i bunden af tråden, er begge kørt, har genstartet, virker stadig ikke.
<pixiarvai> er du med i forum ?
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<runeri> næ, men det kan jeg vel komme.
<pixiarvai> ja, og hvis det driller kan du lige spørge mig ......... og så smid det pastebinlink og linket til det tråd vi har forsøgt med, så går det hurtigere
<runeri> Jeg siger mange tak og får lige oprettet mig på forum. TAK
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt
<runeri> Jeg har lige smidt Ubuntu på en gammel hp maskine, her kan jeg godt aktivere wlan, men der findes ingen netværk...
<pixiarvai> er du ved at skrive, eller skal jeg lige hjælpe med resten ?
<runeri> Der kommer ikke mere, så hjælp endlig løs.
<pixiarvai> ok
<pixiarvai> fyr indlægget af, så skriver jeg resten i et indlæg bagefter
<pixiarvai> runeri,  opret en ny tråd under http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewforum.php?f=31
<runeri> takker
<runeri> er forum nede lige nu? jeg syntes ikke jeg kan komme ind.
<pixiarvai> jeg er inde, og jeg kan da se at du er oprettet som bruger
<pixiarvai> og du er inde som online nu :)
<pixiarvai> du kan finde det rigtige sted at spørge, ved enten selv at gå ind under "Netværk" , eller klikke her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewforum.php?f=31
<pixiarvai> runeri,  jeg har lige tilføjet hvad vi har forsøgt os med
<runeri> Det går stærkt her
<pixiarvai> nej da, jeg har været med i tråde hvor løsningen var smidt på under 5 sekunder ......... så er vi hurtigere :D
<pixiarvai> nå, sound kigger på det når han har spist, han er ret skrap til trådløst, så det skal nok gå
<pixiarvai> jeg har slettet din "dobbeltpost"
<runeri> jeg holder øje med forum, og siger mange tak for hjælpen.
<pixiarvai> det var så lidt
<runeri> og så vil jeg lige prøve lidt med den hp maskine
<pixiarvai> roder du med 2 pc´er nu :)
<runeri> ja da...
<pixiarvai> hehe
<Ubuntubruger4> Nogle der ved hvordan jeg fjerner Grub fra MBR ? jeg har fået installeret rEFit nu, men den bruger stadig Grub
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej, er der nogle der ved om man kan hente 10,10 og bruge det ligesom "Wubi" ?
<Ubuntubruger3> hej derude!
<Ubuntubruger3> er der nogen der kan give mig noget hjælp med ubuntu, jeg kan ikke finde oplysninger på de spørgsmåljeg har på sitet,eller på google..
<Ubuntubruger3> det er ang. partitions deling i installations processen
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål omkring partitionsdeling
<Ubuntubruger3> PLEASE GUTTER :D
<Ubuntubruger3> plus gutinder!
<TLE> Ubuntubruger3: hejsa
<Ubuntubruger3> davs!
<TLE> fyr løs
<Ubuntubruger3> jamen jeg har windows vista, og har fået en virus der gør jeg ikke kan boote den i windows og jeg ville så gerne beholde alle min video og lydfiler
<Ubuntubruger3> så derfor valgte jeg ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger3> men jeg har problemer med at forstå det her partitions-gejl, for har prøvet at følge en tutorial hvor jeg ikke kan tilføje en ny, som det åbenbart kræver?
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger3, hvis du primært skal redde data først og fremmest, er det nemmere at boote som live-cd og bruge en midlertidig ubuntu til at hente dine filer
<dmcn> hvis du partitionerer forkert, mister du bare alle dine data
<dmcn> så boot på live-cd, sæt en ekstern disk eller lignende til, og overfør dine vigtige data til den
<Ubuntubruger3> damn.. det eneste jeg har til rådighed er et usb stik
<Ubuntubruger3> sådan en live-cd, kan man vel med lidt trylleri smække ned på en usb?
<dmcn> det kan man formentlig - har du kun din Windows-PC?
<Ubuntubruger3> ja, jeg sidder og bruger min kammerats nu, da jeg ikke kan få startet windows op på min egen
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger3, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/ - det ser ud til at være en guide til at lave en bootbar USB-stick på windows
<dmcn> (jeg har ikke nærlæst den og kender ikke kvaliteten)
<dmcn> unetbootin har jeg dog brugt på linux selv, og det fungerer fint
<Ubuntubruger3> det er det jeg har gang i nu på min egen computer, altså unetbootin
<Ubuntubruger3> men der stod ikke noget om "live bootin"?
<dmcn> okay - hvis du starter op på usb-sticken bør den boote direkte til en brugbar Ubuntu, hvorfra du kan starte installationen
<dmcn> lad være med at starte installationen, og tilgå i stedet din disk med dine data direkte fra den midlertidige Ubuntu
<dmcn> det kræver selvfølgelig at du har et sted at kopiere dine data til :)
<Ubuntubruger3> da jeg stak usb'en i og valgte boot-menu og trykkede på usb'en, så var det eneste der kom frem installationen.. hvor jeg er noget til partition. jeg hentede versionen fra ubuntu dk
<Ubuntubruger3> så hvor kan jeg få gang i det her ubuntu der bare booter direkte?
<Ubuntubruger3> undskyld hvis mine spørgsmål skaber frustration, men har kæmpet med noget jeg ikke er særligt ferm med et stykke tid :P
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, det du omtaler den i bios - der er også en menu når skiven har bootet - her skal diu IKKE vælge installation for så smader du din kammis Windows
<dmcn> jeg mener nu også den normale boot-proces på install-cd'en giver mulighed for live-cd-boot
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, Ubuntu er ikke Windows - og der er masser af Windows software der ikke virker på ubuntu - Microsoft Office incl (medmindre du køber noget speciel software)
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg prøver lige at starte forfra ;)
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg ved godt ubuntu ikke er windows
<Ubuntubruger3> ;)
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg sidder med 2 computere nu, den ene min kammis hvor jeg sidder og skriver med jer meget hjælpsomme godtfolk, og så min egen der sidder og spasser i installationsprocessen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, godt - vi har haft nogle unge rookies inde der "har installeret det der Ubuntu program, og nu virker Windows ikke ..." - jep det er sandt
<RogS> Når du kommer til installationsdialogen, er der så ikke en knap som hedder try ubuntu? hvis du trykker der burde du komme til en live-session
<Ubuntubruger3> men jeg er kommet ind i ubuntu nu..
<Ubuntubruger3> men min mouse-pad virker ikke..
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, udmærket så skal du bare harddisken ud af din computer og sætte den i uSB kasse så ubuntu kan læse fra den.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, dertil en anden USB harddisk så du har noget at kopiere over til
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg er ikke helt med her? Altså.. jeg installere ubuntu på den computer med det smadrede windows..
<lars_t_h> Din kammi har måske en ekstra haddisk med ekstra plads nok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, det fortalte du ikke noget om
<lars_t_h> før
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg udtrykte mig ikke klart nok,sorry
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, det du har åbnet nu er Ubuntu som kører fra en CD skive/USB ting, sandt?
<Ubuntubruger3> usb
<Ubuntubruger3> sandt, ja
<lars_t_h> ok, jeg skal lige være helt med på hvad du vil
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger3, det vigtige er om du har et sted at overføre dine filer til, hvis du får mulighed for det - en ekstern disk eller lignende, som lars_t_h var inde på
<lars_t_h> på din egen computer
<Ubuntubruger3> 5 usb'er med 16 gb hver jeg ville overføre de vigtigste data på, eller online storage...
<lars_t_h> Har du installeret Ubuntu på samme måde som man installerer et program i windows? (Det hedder en Wubi installation) Den anden mulighed er at det er en dual boot installation
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, on-line tager for lang tid - det kan tage dagevis, men har du en 60 Mbit/60 Mbit fiberforbindelse er det naturligvis en anden snak
<Ubuntubruger3> nej, som sagt kan jeg ikke boote i windows.. jeg fik en ond ond virus der erstatter min login menu med en anden login menu der ligner xp,besynderligt da jeg har vista, plus mit brugernavn ikke står der.
<dmcn> lars_t_h, indtil videre har vi vist fået Ubuntubruger3 startet op på live-"cd", som egentlig er en live-usb-stick :P
<Ubuntubruger3> og jeg har en 20 mbit
<lars_t_h> dit problem er at upload hastigheden sædvanligvis er meget langsom 1 Mbit/s svarer til ca 112 KB/sekund
<Ubuntubruger3> ja, uploaden er lidt langsom
<lars_t_h> dmcn, ja det har forstået ...
<Ubuntubruger3> tak for jeres hjælp btw
<lars_t_h> takker
<lars_t_h> og spørg endelig igen
<lars_t_h> hvis du render ind i flere porlemer
<Ubuntubruger3> det vil jeg da gøre :)
 * lars_t_h vil lave mad: Må se at få gang i ovnen inden el-måleren bliver rundtosset
<Ubuntubruger3> sikke dog et tidspunkt at lave mad på :P
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har faktisk allerede et spørgsmål igen..
<dmcn> kom an :)
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har nu fået startet den i 'ubuntu afprøving' hvis man kan sige det sådan... men problemet er bare at jeg ikke kan finde mine filer fra windows?
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger3, i menu nr. 2 fra øverste venstre hjørne kan du åbne en file-explorer
<dmcn> se om du ikke kan finde en disk af en art i venstre side - når du klikker på den, bør den blive mountet
<Ubuntubruger3> jo :D
<Ubuntubruger3> mange tak
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, det er middag nu, hvis man har omvendt døgnrytme
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har nu fundet mine filer og i har reddet mig for 500 gb re-download
<Ubuntubruger3> 10000000000000 tak!
<Ubuntubruger3> sikker en udsøgt oplevelse !
<dmcn> velbekomme - og overvej så ubuntu som en mere permanent løsning, når du har fået styr på dine filer ;)
<dmcn> det dér med virus mærker vi f.eks. ikke så meget til
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg kan ikke beskrive hvor forbavset jeg er over hvor godt linux fungere i forhold til mac og windows, både med brugervenlighed og support!
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg har haft ubuntu før.. for et par år siden.. men så fik jeg en ny computer med pre-installeret windows..
<Ubuntubruger3> og har glemt ALT om ubuntu.. men jeg holder mig helt klart til det fra nu af..
<Ubuntubruger3> så må jeg bruge wine hvis jeg skal bruge windows programmer
<dmcn> jeg har heller ikke fundet noget, jeg ikke kunne erstatte af et lignende linux-program
<dmcn> om end jeg har en windows-PC hvis jeg skulle få lyst til et spil
<dmcn> den er dog ikke sluttet til pt...
<Ubuntubruger3> hehe.. jeg formåede trods alt at få cs 1.6 til at virke på min gamle bærbar med ubuntu og wine
<Ubuntubruger3> virkede mere eller mindre perfekt
<Ubuntubruger3> hvor windows på samme maskine ikke kunne få det til at fungere
<Ubuntubruger3> men jeg er faktisk igang med at ændre min døgnrytme ( er bestemt b-menneske ), så i må være dem der holder sig vågne ;)
<Ubuntubruger3> og endnu engang tak.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-06
<ahf> soren: poke
<soren> ahf: 'sup?
<ahf> soren: skal du ikke tale til OSD? :-)
<ahf> og i oevrigt var det en god talk til FOSDEM. ikke lige mit tema, men det loed som den rigtige maade at goere det paa :-)
<soren> ahf: Ja, jeg var meget beæret over, at du valgte at komme. Du frekventerer jo angiveligt ikke foredragene :)
<soren> ahf: Nej, jeg tror ikke det bliver til noget med OSD. Jeg missede totalt CFP og jeg har vist rigeligt med rejseri i den næste tid :(
<soren> bbl
<ahf> soren: aev :( det er mig der staar for programmet, saa hvis du faar lyst maa du lige sige til
<ahf> jeg har ikke lukket programmet endnu
<soren> Ah, ok.
<soren> Jeg kiggede lige på siden i går (tror jeg), og så at CFP lukkede d. 27, så jeg tænkte jeg alligevel var aaaalt for sent på den.
<soren> Hvis jeg kommer, så bliver det præcis samme foredrag. Så skal jeg ikke forberede mig så meget :)
<jarlen> Hvad var dit emne?
<soren> Jeg beklagede mig over overvågningssystemer.
<jarlen> sejt :)
<cromag> hah
<cromag> fedt tema :D
<ahf> soren: ville du ikke vaere frisk paa at gentage det? du kan lige taenke over det til engang i naeste uge, saa kan jeg prikke til dig igen?
<soren> ahf: Lyder som en plan.
<ahf> cool!
<soren> ahf: Jeg er på stillehavstid næste uge, så jeg svarer nok på nogle uventede tidspunkter.
<ahf> jeg er i ungarn til webkit codecamp saa jeg er nok ogsaa online paa underlige tidspunkter
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-09
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål Hej. Jeg kører Ubuntu 11.10 på en Asus t101mt. Da jeg kørte Ubuntu 11.04 fungerede hvile/dvale helt fint. Nu har jeg så 11.10 (og det er super fedt) men når jeg prøver at gå i hvile eller dvale, fader skærmen ud som den skal, men så lige efter vender den straks tilbage til den låse skærm der normalt kommer hvis man bare har låst skærmen. Jeg har googlet rundt og der er også andre der har det samme
<Ubuntubruger7> Håber i kan hjælpe
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-10
<MikeDK> sikke en tålmodighed
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-11
<Ubuntubruger3> Hay. Nogle online ?
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål har installeret Ubuntu 11.04 på min bærbar (11.10 fungerede ikke godt), og den skal køre med en lg1730sf touch skærm. I den forbindelse fandt jeg en guide, hvor jeg skulle bruge Utouch. Dog er det ikke installeret på forhånd, og findes ej i den ekstra software del. How to do ?
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger3, prøv at søge efter xserver-xorg-input-multitouch
<MikeDK> men ser ud til at der er ret meget der skal gøres for at få det til at køre
<MikeDK> https://launchpad.net/canonical-multitouch
<MikeDK> kig under sektionen Utouch in depth
<MikeDK> her https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<MikeDK> ellers er det bare at installere den pakke der hedder utouch som er en metapakke som skulle sørge for at hive de andre pakker med ind
<Ubuntubruger3> Mange tak. Jeg kigger på det her senere :)
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg har sat skærmen til nu, og touch delen virker, men den skal lige kalibreres først. Har hentet Xinput calibrator som .deb fil, og installeret den. Kan dog ikke finde den, nu når den er installeret
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-12
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Jeg har installeret Xinput, som jeg har hentet som meta.. Installationen fik fint, men kan ikke finde programmet efterfølgende. Hvordan søger jeg efter et program, og ikke kun en fil? Alle de guides jeg har fundet, der skal jeg kunne installere den via Terminalen, og så bliver den hentet fra Ubuntu software center. Dog finded Xinput ikke derinde mere.
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørsmål Jeg er bosiddende i Kina og vil gerne sætte en hjemmeserver op i DK. Ideen med det er at kunne bypasse den kinesiske firewall og tilgå til den her sever via VPN, og bruge serveren til programmer (arbejde på severen som computer)og overføre filer etc. Har svært ved at finde en god guide go mit kendskab til Ubuntu er kun som PC user. Nogen der kender en god og nem guide?
<preben2> Wangerin er du g
<wangerin> preben: awat?
<wangerin> preben1: awat?
<preben2> Det virker
<Bjerrehave> Hay
<Bjerrehave> ?spørgsmål understøtter Ubuntu ikke mpeg4 i browserne ? Har prøvet at opdatere firefox, installere Chromium med plugin og nu CHrome, og kan ikke få Mpeg4 video til at virke, over nettet
<pixiarvai> jeg mener at det virker hvis man har gennemgået "trin for trin guiden" http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
<pixiarvai> non-free-codecs
<pixiarvai> mozilla-plugin-vlc
<pixiarvai> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pixiarvai> vil være mit gæt på hvor løsningen er, ellers er det muligt at "Medibuntu" er nøglen
<pixiarvai> ubuntu-restricted-extras  kunne måske også være det (prøv at hente en pakke af gangen, og se om det hjælper)
<Bjerrehave> Har hentet og installeret allesammen, dog stadig med samme fejl. Prøver at bruge Synology Surveillance station 5, hvor ip kameraerne kører mpeg 4
<Bjerrehave> mjpeg virker fint.
<pixiarvai> så ved jeg det ikke lige .. du kan evt prøve i forum, hvis der ikke kommer andre input herinde
<Ubuntubruger0> Mit grafikkort virker ikke. Derfor er jeg nødtil altid at bruge standard vga
<Ubuntubruger0> hvordan gør man det?
<Ubuntubruger0> så den altid booter med standard vga
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, husk at gør som der står i topic ellers ser vi ikke dit spørgsmål
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, det er grub2 du skal have fat i og det er ret langhåret, så skriv et indlæg i forum
<Ubuntubruger0> ok
<Ubuntubruger0> er total nybegynder
<Ubuntubruger0> har prøvet at søge på nettet
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - men det er som sagt langhåret og gåør du noget forkert så starter Ubuntu ikke op
<lars_t_h> *gør
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, næste gang: begynd søgetekst med "ubuntu community documentation" (uden "-tegn)
<Ubuntubruger0> ok tak for hjælpen
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-04
<Spage> ?spørgsmål De seneste ca. 3 uger er min nøglering kommet op og spurgt om password 5 - 10 minutter efter jeg har startet computeren. Jeg ved ikke at det er noget jeg har bedt om. Kan jeg fjerne det ? - Kan det være virus ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål: Davs, er der nogen der ved noget om skalering - openstack eller MAAS/juju?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål mere konkret... kan man skalere native code ud over den størst mulige konfig på rackspace?
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål omkring skalering
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-05
 * humle85 is away: Gone for sleep
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-06
 * humle85 is back (gone 11:34:30)
 * humle85 is away: Coffe time
 * humle85 is back (gone 00:13:00)
<jarlen> humle85: Jeg er ikke sikker på hvorfor det er relevant for 25 mennesker at du henter en kop kaffe?
<humle85> Jarlen ved faktisk ikke lige hvorfor den annoncer det når jeg laver en away
<jarlen> Det må være en opsætning i din klient
<jarlen> Det er lidt fjollet, jeg bliver altid så excited når jeg tror der sker noget på kanalen :P
<humle85> Haha :D ja det kender jeg godt, jeg hellere lige kigge på det
<jarlen> Mange tak :-)
<humle85> jarlen så den fixet :)
<jarlen> cool! :-)
<jarlen> Jeg går på jagt efter noget nyt at brokke mig over
<humle85> Hehe god idé, det også onsdag. Jeg troede bare min znc indstillinger overskrev client indstillingerne men det gjorder de ikke :/
 * humle85 is AFK, on another planet
 * humle85 is back from on another planet. I was gone for 6mins
<humle85> mp3 Server Online Use  @humle85 to get my full list. Sends: 0/1 Queues: 0/10 Serving: 14 mp3's -=             Invision 3.3 (November '11)           . =-
 * humle85 is AFK, auto away after 30 minutes.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-07
<humle85>  Attention  «SAMSUNG GALAXY S3 RULES THE WORLD»
<humle85>  Notice  «SAMSUNG GALAXY S3 RULES THE WORLD»
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-09
<agger> Er der nogen, der har prøvet at bruge OTR, som kan prøve at sende mig en PM med OTR enabled?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-dk - det officielle danske LoCo team | For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed. Der kan godt gå længere end et par minuter før nogen svarer | Snik-snak venligst i #ubuntu-dk-snak | Hvis du ikke får svar her, så prøv vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<kasperd_> ahf: Jeg ser ingen wget option til at vælge en anden rc fil.
<kasperd_> Det ville også være mere praktisk, hvis jeg kunne bruge en fil, som kun indeholder passwordet, og ikke ekstra formattering rundt om.
<ahf> det kan du jo generere, hvis det endeligt er, saa det er vel naeppe det store problem
<ahf> spoejst at de ikke har saadan en option
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-05
<Zlaxhe> Nogen der ved om en 4 tb hdd vil kunne arbejde sammen med en ældre pc som kører i IDE mode ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-06
<mads-> Hejsa. Er der nogen der har erfaring med yousee webtv på ubuntu?
<CybergeekDK> nope bruger ikke yousee
<CybergeekDK> :D
<mads-> Damn... Min mor bruger det åbenbart og uden at sidde med det kan jeg ikke rigtig hjælpe hende. Så jeg ville lige høre andre ad
<CybergeekDK> Bruger mest ubuntu til server og på arbejdslaptoppen ellers bruger jeg Mac OS X
<mads-> Og der virker det jo fint nok, Fordi alle understøtter mac :)
<CybergeekDK> :)
<mads-> Det har virket rigtig godt at min mor bruger linux. Det giver ingen problemer medmindre hun skal bruge en eller anden service som sucks donkey cocks.
<CybergeekDK> :S
 * CybergeekDK overvejer om man snart skal ringe og brokke sig til Waoo NRGI fordi deres port forward ikke virker på deres fiberbox:S
<Rubas> mads-: fedt din mor bruger linux ;)
<Rubas> mads-: I min verden, er hun med på moden :p
<mads-> Rubas, jeg kan nu også godt lide det. Så slipper jeg for at skulle skrubbe den for virus hele tiden. Og det hun bruger den til, så lægger hun jo alligevel ikke mærke til forskellen
<Rubas> mads-: men altså, oplever du at hun får virus (da hun bruge Win)?
<Rubas> for min forældre kører vist Win7, de har dog ikke fået en virus endnu - venter faktisk spændt på en :)
<mads-> Da jeg boede hjemme synes jeg næsten ikke jeg lavede andet end at skrubbe mine brødres pc'er for virus. Så da min mor spurgte om jeg gad at skaffe en computer til hende, sagde jeg at jeg hvis jeg skulle stå for installation og maintainance ville hun kunne få linux
<mads-> Det er laang tid siden jeg selv har kørt Windows så jeg har sikkert nogle fordomme omkring det der ikke gælder længere.
<Rubas> mads-: vil mene windows er udviklet sig i en positiv retning, eller er det blot mig som har valgt at ignorer den negative ;) Bruger dog ikke Windows mere.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-07
<Simooon> hey, der er da kommet nogle flere folk her inde siden jeg var her sidst
<Simooon> damnm jeg troede lige jeg var på en anden kanal, men hej alligevel :-P
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-08
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg vil meget gerne dele mit ubuntu over samme netværk som med min windows computer, så jeg kan ligger filer fra min windows computer over på mit ubuntu, kan det lade sig gøre?
<Zlaxhe> vil råde dig til at lave en tråd på ubuntudanmark.dk eller linuxin.dk :)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-02-02
<soren> #chromeos-dev
<soren> doh
<soren> #chromium-os-dev
<soren> Det er bare ikke min dag, det her :)
<jarlen_> Mandagsmandag :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-02-05
<Ubuntubruger0> Hallo
<Ubuntubruger0> How can I get a full scream when I show a picture in ubuntu?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-02-08
<Ubuntubruger3> uuu von er det nu jeg skifter nick?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-02-08
<Dorfen> ist
#ubuntu-dk 2016-02-13
<Ubuntubruger1> på dansk eller engelsk? danish or english?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-02-11
<Ubuntubruger3> hej den ubuntu der ligger på den dansk side er den på dansk
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg er helt ny i dette
#ubuntu-dk 2018-02-08
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej.
<Ubuntubruger2> Hvis man ikke har internet på sin computer fordi man har et gammel Vista styresystem, hvordan får jeg så jeres styresystem på?
<Ubuntubruger7> undrer mig over ubuntu har fjernet unity, og de ældre wallapers som f.esk bjerge, eller svampe...
#ubuntu-dk 2018-02-11
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål: hey folkens, nogen af jer, der er lidt skarpe i apache? Jeg eksperimenterer lidt med en virtuel maskine, og hjemmeside.. jeg troede jeg havde fået noget til at virke.... MEN, pludselig kan jeg kun få vist en gammel test side jeg prøvede at lave?? Jeg har slettet den og lavet ny, men kan kun få vist de samme gamle (slettede) filer...
<Ubuntubruger6> der er et eller andet der er stagneret et eller andet sted.. jeg har genstartet apache servicen et utal af gange.. jeg har endda prøvet at af- og geninstallere Apache... uden held... så hvor kan det ellers gå galt henne?? :)
